# How can I properly learn FBook advertising?



## Fighting Sheep (Feb 18, 2016)

Is there a class or something I can purchase that will show me how to target and create adds on FBook? 

I recently stumbled onto a video with Nishant Bhardwaj. He sells a Tee Cash Kit, but for the life of me I cant seem to find a site to download it. 

Thoughts and advise is greatly appreciated for this rookie. 

Pete


----------



## FBNick (Oct 21, 2015)

There are seminars that you can go to that talk about Facebook, Twitter, etc and how to raise your Google rating. You'd have to look up social media consultants for your area, but they're available


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Is there information on Facebook? I use Twitter instead and there's lots of help information on that topic within Twitter.


----------



## mmonk (Oct 23, 2011)

Fb changes so often the way it operates...theres never really an all knowing guide...theres a few books and ebooks on amazon. I just try and find the latest published one.


----------



## AnS Printing (Mar 30, 2016)

So I found a book called Facebook for dummies and it has chapters in it on how to effectively promote on Facebook.


----------



## OneTrickPony (Oct 16, 2013)

its free and is directly from facebook

https://facebook.exceedlms.com/student/catalog/list


----------



## TeeBird100 (Apr 13, 2015)

I do Facebook marketing for clients as well as myself and the rules of the game change regularly. I would avoid buying a book or a class right now because the FB marketing "rules of engagement" have changed drastically in the past month. A book or a course would not be able to keep up. 

This is the best site for keeping current with FB that I follow. John does a great job of explaining the changes that are happening. Jon Loomer Digital - For Advanced Facebook Marketers


----------



## CannaGroove (Apr 5, 2016)

There's also a Facebook Ad Buyers group on FB: https://www.facebook.com/groups/adbuyers/ 

People discuss what is and isn't working for them. There can be a lot of noise but some good info too.


----------

